# Pics of my green jade shrimp



## deepblue3 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi All,

Here are some green jades I'm growing out... They are still not breeding size but coming along nicely!


----------



## raym (Aug 18, 2014)

Nice greens!!


----------

